# moving to US on E2 visa



## england022 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi, 

A little bit of help and thanks in advance for this question. Me and my husband applied for an E2 visa and got it. I applied for the E2 Investor principle and my husband applied for the E2 visa spouse with the potential for employment if needed in the US. 

My question is even though I applied for an E2 investor and my husband E2 spouse our passports have both got the exact same E2 visa. At what stage does the visa get assigned as E2 principle investor and E2 spouse, is it at point of entry in the US with the I94 card?

Is there anything else tha you could tell us about the process:

thanks again


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just went through this myself. The E2 allocation is done when you get through immigration. That chop will be registered (you can check on the I94 website and search for last entry) and from then you can apply a SSN for both (wait about 6 days before applying). It took about a week to get the card/number home. 
Good luck.


----------

